# What is the highest AC you can possibly have under the SRD rules?



## CleverNickName (Apr 25, 2007)

This is more of a case of morbid curiosity than anything else, but I wonder...what is the absolute highest armor class that a non-epic character can have in the game?

*Difficulty:* _you can only use the SRD_, and no epics.  No house rules, no special feats out of "Complete Whatever," no magic spells and items from "Unearthed Et Cetera," no special core and prestige classes from "Splatbook X."  Non-epic, SRD only.

Can you beat AC 64?
[SBLOCK] I chose a 20th level halfling fighter with 16 in Dexterity.  She has the Dodge feat and 5 ranks in Tumble.  She is currently using the following gear:

- mithril _full plate +5_ (max dex bonus = +3)
- mithril _tower shield +5_ (max dex bonus = +4)
- _defending shortsword +5_
- _ring of protection +5_
- _amulet of natural armor +5_
- _ioun stone_ (dusty rose prism)

She has designated her only attacker as the subject of her Dodge feat, and she is using the total defensive combat option while taking cover behind a pillar, and she drank a _potion of haste_ the round before.

Total AC: 64 (+1 size, +3 Dex, +13 Armor, +9 Shield, +5 natural, +5 deflection, +1 insight, +8 dodge, +5 misc (defending weapon), +4 cover.)[/SBLOCK]I didn't use any of the monster races or psionics, so I'm sure it can be beaten.  This was just my first try, off-the-cuff.


----------



## Notmousse (Apr 25, 2007)

Easy!  Add +5 Defending to 2 spiked gauntlets, to the Mithril fullplate, and swapping the +5 tower shield for a +5 defending spiked +5 heavy shield.  The defending AC bonus 'stacks with all others' so it's easiest to abuse so absurdly.


----------



## Fieari (Apr 25, 2007)

Spending limit?  Point buy for stats?


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Apr 25, 2007)

Wait, you can take cover in this scenario?  Why not just take full cover?  You can't even get a high enough AC to beat that.

Anyway, the trick is getting to AC 56 by 6th level.


----------



## CleverNickName (Apr 25, 2007)

Fieari said:
			
		

> Spending limit?  Point buy for stats?



Oh what the heck...no spending limit, and point buy.


----------



## CleverNickName (Apr 25, 2007)

Infiniti2000 said:
			
		

> Wait, you can take cover in this scenario?  Why not just take full cover?  You can't even get a high enough AC to beat that.



Well the easiest way to not get hit is to not adventure in the first place.  But I'm curious about an actual AC value.  I allowed cover because it gives a value to AC.

And good call on the defending weapon bonuses...that's just crazy.  So a monster with multiple arms, wearing multiple gauntlets of defending...


----------



## Notmousse (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh yes, but sadly only one shield due to stacking issues.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2007)

No spending limit, max stats?  OK, well I won't even GO near the shapechanging Monk Sorc, who can easily beat 100 just w/ phb/dmg/MM. SO, I'll ADD to your problems by going NON-MAGE: 
Halfling Monk10/Duelist 10.  DEX: 34(18 + 2 race + 5 inherent + 3 level + 6 enhancement).  Wis: 30 (18 + 5 inherent + 1 Level + 6 Enhancement).  Int: 30(18 + 5 Inherent + 1 Level + 6 Enhancement).

Dodge, Combat Expertise.
Wear a Monks Belt, Amulet of Nat Armour + 5, ROP +5, Bracers of Armour+8, Ring of Shielding(proper name?), Ioun Stone that gives +1 Insight to AC.

AC: 67 (10 base + 12 dex + 10 Wis + 10 Int + 3 class +8 Armour, +5 Deflection, + 5 Nat Armour, + 2 Shield + 1 Size + 1 Insight + 1 Dodge Feat.)
Fighting Defensively (Assuming full combat Expertise, 2 +5 Defending Weapons, and 5 ranks in tumble). : +23
Fighting Defensively AC = 90.

I wrote that up in about 10 minutes without looking at a book, btw. It's not hard.

I also avoided using the all-too-easy Paragon, which isn't EPIC, it's just in the ELH (I point to other non-epic things in the ELH, such as Greater Two-Weapon Fighting, etc), and didn't use any Templates, which could've pumped the AC up a bit more.

High AC core is easy.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh certainly.

I'll mention a 3.0 character and a 3.5 character.  I'm going to ignore shapeshifting into other creatures.

Psionics is the bees knees for that.  I have a 3.0 character I made simply to figure out what the best AC I could get would be, not that I'm ever likely to use him.  Most creatures from the Epic Level Handbook wouldn't be able to hit my Halfling Monk 1/Seer Psion 19, Jorvanian, even with their touch attacks (and if he uses Psychofeedback, there's probably no ELH creature that could hit him at all).  Well, except with a natural 20 auto-hit on the attack roll.

I'm not sure if I used the DM-recommended wealth for 20th level or not, and I don't feel like recalculating what I spent on his magical and psionic gear (though I do have many of the individual item prices listed on my character sheet).  I did make Jorvanian using purely 3.0 SRD material though, far as I know (I think 3.0 psionics was in the 3.0 SRD at one point?  Maybe not.  But if not, at least I did restrict myself purely the PHB, DMG, and Psionics Handbook).

Otherwise he'd probably have Superior Expertise from Oriental Adventures in place of Power Attack.  Jorvanian lacks Psionic Dodge simply because it would detract from his offense being decent; he'd have to give up Quicken Power or Unavoidable Strike to gain it, or multiclass into Psychic Warrior for 1 level to get it as a bonus feat, and I dunno if I'd want to do that (be giving up some high-level Psion powers that way).

Before counting Psychofeedback boosting Dexterity when he needs it, Jorvanian has a normal AC of 48, or 68 when buffed, or 82 when fighting with Expertise in melee.  I don't remember if Expertise in 3.0 can be used with fighting defensively or the like, or total defense, or whatnot, so I haven't even considered those in his stats yet.  I didn't bother determining his skills, but he'd probably have 5 ranks of Tumble anyway, so his total defense AC might be 1 point higher than his Expertise AC.

Jorvanian, 3.0 halfling uber-dodger
[sblock]
	
	



```
Jorvanian			Male Halfling		Monk 1/Seer Psion 19
Strength	14 (+2)		Character Level: 20 (+0 ECL)
Dexterity	30 (+10)	Small-Size		Speed 20 ft.
Constitution	16 (+3)		BAB: +9/+4		Initiative: +10
Intelligence	16 (+3)		Melee: +15/+10	Ranged: +23/+18
Wisdom	34 (+12)	Total HP: 115		Current HP: 115	Subdual: 0
Charisma	8 (-1)		Fortitude: +22		Reflex: +27		Will: +34
AC: 48/49 (+10 Dex, +12 Wis, +1 Size, +7 Shield, +5 Deflection, +3 Luck, +1 dodge vs. one foe)
Typical AC: 68/69 (+10 Dex, +12 Wis, +1 Size, +10 Armor, +7 Shield, +4 Natural Armor, +5 Deflection, +3 Luck, +6 Insight, +1 dodge vs. one foe)
Maximum AC: 82/83 (+10 Dex, +12 Wis, +1 Size, +10 Armor, +7 Shield, +4 Natural Armor, +5 Deflection, +3 Luck, +6 Insight, +4 Haste, +5 dodge, +5 special, +1 dodge vs. one foe)

Proficiencies: All simple weapons, handaxe, kama, nunchaku, siangham, shuriken.

Monk Bonus Virtual Feats: Improved Unarmed Strike, Stunning Fist.
Level Progression Feats: Unbalancing Strike, Weapon Finesse (Unarmed Strike), Expertise, Psionic Fist, Unavoidable Strike, Dodge, Quicken Power.

Ability Score Development: 50-point-buy equivalent, for base scores of 14, 18, 14, 14, 18, and 8.  +1 Wis at 4th, 8th, 12th, 16th, and 20th-level.  +2 inherant Int from Tome.  +2 inherant Str from Manual.  +2 inherant Con from Manual.  +4 inherant Dex from Manual.  +5 inherant Wis from Tome.

Unarmored AC Bonus: Adds Wisdom bonus to AC when unarmored, lost only when immobilized.
Unarmed Strike: Deals 1d4 normal damage unarmed, may deal normal or subdual damage with grapple checks, gains the benefits of the Improved Unarmed Strike feat, and may execute a flurry of blows when fighting unarmed or with a kama, nunchaku, or siangham.  Flurry of blows is a special full-attack action, and grants one extra attack but incurs -2 on all attack rolls until the beginning of his next turn.
Stunning Attack: Functions like the Stunning Fist feat, but useable once per day, supernatural in nature, and with a Fortitude save DC of 10 + Wisdom modifier, so usually DC 22.
Evasion: On a successful Reflex save, he takes no damage from any effect that normally allows a Reflex save for half damage.
Psicrystal: Can create a psicrystal, an intelligent crystal that advises and serves him, by infusing a tiny, mundane crystal with psionic power and a fragment of his personality.  Can only have one psicrystal at a time.  Current psicrystal is imprinted with the Hero personality fragment, providing +2 to its master's Fortitude saves.  This Hero psicrystal has Intelligence 15, AC 13, Hardness 8, 20 hit points, and the qualities of sighted (40 feet), empathic link (1 mile), telepathic link (1 mile), self-propulsion (1 power point to activate, 30 feet, 20 feet when climbing), speak with other creatures (60 feet), power resistance (24), sight link (1 hour, 1/day, 1 mile), and channel power.
Psionic Combat Modes: May use psionic attack modes to harm psionic enemies or stun nonpsionic enemies, and may use psionic defense modes to guard against the same.  Knows all ten psionic combat modes.

Base Power Points: 164; Bonus Power Points: 124; Total Power Point Reserve: 288.
Psion Free Talent Manifestations Per Day: 22.
Clairsentience Power Save DC: 1d20 + Wis Mod + Power Level (13<->41)
Metacreativity Power Save DC: 1d20 + Int Mod + Power Level (3<->27)
Psychokinesis Power Save DC: 1d20 + Con Mod + Power Level (3<->26)
Psychometabolism Power Save DC: 1d20 + Str Mod + Power Level (3<->26)
Psychoportation Power Save DC: 1d20 + Dex Mod + Power Level (11<->39)
Telepathy Power Save DC: 1d20 + Cha Mod + Power Level (0<->19)
Psion 0-Level Powers: Inkling (Wis), Detect Psionics (Wis), My Light (Con), Know Direction (Wis), Lesser Natural Armor (Str), Burst (Dex), Float (Dex), Far Hand (Con).
Psion 1st-Level Powers: Steadfast Gaze (Wis), Firefall (Int), Spider Climb (Dex), Lesser Body Adjustment (Str), Object Reading (Wis).
Psion 2nd-Level Powers: Augury (Wis), Combat Prescience (Wis), Darkvision (Wis), Sustenance (Str), Painful Touch (Str).
Psion 3rd-Level Powers: Remote Viewing (Wis), Cone Of Sound (Con), Negate Psionics (Con), Fly (Dex), Displacement (Str).
Psion 4th-Level Powers: Divination (Wis), Natural Armor (Str), Freedom Of Movement (Dex), Psychofeedback (Str).
Psion 5th-Level Powers: True Seeing (Wis), Ectoplasmic Armor (Int), Power Resistance (Wis), Brilliant Blast (Con).
Psion 6th-Level Powers: Shield Of Prudence (Wis), Disintegrate (Con), Precognition (Wis), Flaming Shroud (Dex).
Psion 7th-Level Powers: Emulate Power (Wis), Plane Shift (Dex), Teleport Without Error (Dex).
Psion 8th-Level Powers: Recall Death (Wis), Improved Etherealness (Dex).
Psion 9th-Level Powers: Metafaculty (Wis), Probability Travel (Dex).

Magic Armaments: Defending +5 Gauntlet (? gp, can divert any amount of its enhancement bonus into AC as an unnamed bonus, 2 pounds), Ghost Touch +5 Large Darkwood Shield (? gp, applies its armor and enhancement bonuses to AC against incorporeal attackers, can be touched and held by incorporeal creatures, an incorporeal wielder can still pass through solid objects, 5 pounds).

Magic Gear: Cloak Of Resistance +5 (25000 gp, adds +5 resistance bonus on all saving throws), Ring Of Protection +5 (? gp, adds +5 deflection bonus to Armor Class), Gloves Of Dexterity +6 (? gp, adds +6 enhancement bonus to Dexterity score), Periapt Of Wisdom +6 (? gp, adds +6 enhancement bonus to Wisdom score), Boots Of Haste (? gp, can be activated for up to 10 rounds of Haste per day as per the spell).

Psionic Gear: Psychoactive Skin Of The Hero (68000 gp, adds +3 luck bonus to Armor Class, attack rolls, and saving throws).

Mundane Gear: Monk's Outfit (5 gp, 3 pounds), Backpack (2 gp, 2 pounds), Bedroll (1 sp, 5 pounds), Soap (5 sp, 2 pounds), Small Steel Mirror (10 gp, 1/2 pound).

Wealth: 0 gp, 0 sp, 0 cp, 0 pearls (0 gp each).

Racial Traits (factored in): Small-sized, base Speed 20 feet, -2 Strength, +2 Dexterity, +1 racial bonus on all saving throws, rogue is favored class.
```
[/sblock]

As for a 3.5 version......  Well, I don't own 3.5 material myself, so I don't have a 3.5 AC Master statted up.  But here's what I figure it'd be (assuming again that he intends to actually contribute somewhat to the party's victories, rather than just survive by himself; so a few feats and such are dedicated to offense rather than copies of Dodge, Psionic Dodge, Improved Natural Armor, or the like; also, I'm leaving out the Expanded Knowledge - Form of Doom feat though it would grant a minor boost to natural armor, as I'm not sure if it would stack with the enhancement to natural armor from Thicken Skin).

*Jormaktor, 3.5 kobold AC Master*
Monk 1/Egoist Psion 19
Normal AC: 38, Touch: 34, Flat-Footed: 28
Usual Buffed AC: 82, Touch: 47 (70 vs. incorporeal touch), Flat-Footed: 41 (52 vs. incorporeal touch)
Maximum AC (fighting defensively, combat expertise, and fully buffed): 107, Touch: 72 (97 vs. incorporeal touch), Flat-Footed: 46 (57 vs. incorporeal touch)
*Important Scores:* Dex 30 (base 18, +2 racial, +4 Tome, +6 Gloves), Wis 34 (base 18, +5 levels, +5 Tome, +6 Periapt), Cha 23 (base 18, +5 from a Tome; to be used for the stat burn of 3.5 Psychofeedback)
*Important Skill:* Tumble with at least 5 ranks (for total defense/fighting defensively).
*Feats:* Improved Unarmed Strike (monk 1), Stunning Fist (monk 1), Improved Natural Armor (1st-level), Psionic Fist (psion 1), Weapon Finesse (3rd-level), Combat Expertise (6th-level), Overchannel (psion 5), Talented (9th-level), Greater Psionic Fist (psion 10), Unavoidable Strike (12th-level), Psionic Meditation (15th-level), Improved Natural Armor (psion 15), Improved Natural Armor (18th-level)
*Important Race/Class Traits:* Base Natural Armor +1, Darkvision 60 feet, Base Speed 30 ft., Small Size, Racial Ability Adjustments (-4 Str, +2 Dex, -2 Con), Favored Class (Rogue), Monk AC Bonus, Monk Unarmed Strike (1d4), Flurry of Blows, Primary Discipline (Psychometabolism), Psionic Powers.
*Important Psionic Powers:* Thicken Skin (augmented with overchanneled manifester level of 22, +8 enhancement to natural armor), Hustle (used basically to regain psionic focus after a Greater Psionic Fist or Unavoidable Strike), Psychofeedback (overchannelled manifester level of 22 allows burning 22 points of Charisma for +22 Dexterity, which means +11 AC among other things), Force Screen (augmented with overchanneled manifester level of 21, +9 shield AC), Inertial Armor (augmented with overchanneled manifester level of 21, +14 armor AC), Defensive Precognition (augmented with overchanneled manifester level of 22, +8 insight AC and saves)
*Important Psionic Items:* None.  3.5 wailed on the Psychoactive Skin of the Hero with a 12-ton nerf bat as though the ectoskin had devoured its firstborn child.  Now all the ectoskin's bonuses are ones commonly covered by numerous other, cheaper items, and powers and spells, anyway.  And nothing else is really needed from the 3.5 XPH/psionic SRD section.
*Important Magic Items:* Ring of Protection +5 (+5 deflection AC), Monk's Belt (+1 AC from monkish AC bonus, unarmed damage becomes 1d8, 1 extra Stunning Fist use per day), Boots of Speed (haste effect sometimes, +1 dodge AC when used), Cloak of Resistance +5 (for saves), Amulet of Mighty Fists +5 (since it doesn't seem 3.5 would allow a magic gauntlet to be used for a monk's unarmed strikes), +5 Gauntlet of Defending (purely for the shift to +5 AC)


----------



## Wish (Apr 25, 2007)

Well, it depends.  First, you build whatever AC monster you can.  107 looks like a good starting point.  Then you suspend them in mid-air, with an attacker sufficiently smaller that it can be in the same square (makes it easier to figure out threatened areas).  Then you have as many allies as you can figure out how to have them reach your space take the aid another action, giving you a stackable +2 bonus to AC (assume they all hit AC 10).  At a minimum, using only medium sized creatures (8 on the same level, 9 above, 9 below, 16 on the same level with reach weapons, 32 above and below with reach weapons, 50 2 squares up and 2 squares down with reach weapons) and not figuring out how many larger creatures (with longer reach) one can fit into the 3-D space around the you and your opponent, you'd get 124 assists, for +248 AC.  Your ac 107 character is now AC 355, at least against the first attack.  With longer reach from larger creatures, I could see this getting really, really high.


----------



## CleverNickName (Apr 25, 2007)

Wish said:
			
		

> Well, it depends.  First, you build whatever AC monster you can.  107 looks like a good starting point.  Then you suspend them in mid-air, with an attacker sufficiently smaller that it can be in the same square (makes it easier to figure out threatened areas).  Then you have as many allies as you can figure out how to have them reach your space take the aid another action, giving you a stackable +2 bonus to AC (assume they all hit AC 10).  At a minimum, using only medium sized creatures (8 on the same level, 9 above, 9 below, 16 on the same level with reach weapons, 32 above and below with reach weapons, 50 2 squares up and 2 squares down with reach weapons) and not figuring out how many larger creatures (with longer reach) one can fit into the 3-D space around the you and your opponent, you'd get 124 assists, for +248 AC.  Your ac 107 character is now AC 355, at least against the first attack.  With longer reach from larger creatures, I could see this getting really, really high.



I think new monsters would fall under the "house rule" category.    That aside, I don't understand what's going on here.  The goal was to create a high-AC character, and this seems like a high AC custom monster build.


----------



## CleverNickName (Apr 25, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Maximum AC (fighting defensively, combat expertise, and fully buffed): 107, ...



A hundred and seven...nice.  I knew that psionics was great for this sort of thing, but I'm not that familiar with it.  So I just grabbed what I am used to.  I can't believe you almost doubled my "high" AC.


----------



## Sejs (Apr 25, 2007)

10 (base)
+8 Armor (bracers of armor +8)
+13 Dex (Dex 36; halfling, starting dex 18, +5 lvl adv, +5 dex book, +6 dex enh.)
+9 Wis (Monk's Belt. Wis 28; starting wis 18, +5 wis book, +6 wis enh.)
+9 Int (Canny Defense ability.  Int 28; starting 18, +5 int book, +6 int enh.)
+1 Monk (Monk's Belt)
+2 Size (halfing, reduced)
+5 Deflection (ring of prot +5)
+5 Natural (amulet of nat. armor +5)
+4 Shield (shield spell; via umd'd wand, etc)
+10 Unnamed (two +5 defending weapons)
+5 Dodge (Combat Expertise)
+3 Dodge (fighting defensively, 5+ ranks in tumble)
+1 Dodge (dodge feat)
+1 Dodge (Haste)
+10 Dodge (Elaborate Parry ability)

Just SRD, without psionics or shape-changing.

AC 96.


----------



## moritheil (Apr 25, 2007)

Infiniti2000 said:
			
		

> Wait, you can take cover in this scenario?  Why not just take full cover?  You can't even get a high enough AC to beat that.
> 
> Anyway, the trick is getting to AC 56 by 6th level.




Hahaha.  I can't do that core, so good luck.   

(Though I agree with Jemal that it shouldn't be too hard to get AC ~100 at 20th, core.  You might sacrifice your ability to do anything else, though, if you aren't using shapechange.)


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2007)

Sejs said:
			
		

> 10 (base)
> +8 Armor (bracers of armor +8)
> +13 Dex (Dex 36; halfling, starting dex 18, +5 lvl adv, +5 dex book, +6 dex enh.)
> +9 Wis (Monk's Belt. Wis 28; starting wis 18, +5 wis book, +6 wis enh.)
> ...




Hmm, that's pretty much exactly my build, except you added Haste, reduce, and Shield.  I was trying to do it w/o spells...

BTW, I can increase that by TWO more.
First, Drop 2 from your dex (Level adjustments), and add 1 each to your Wis and Int.  That'll raise them each to a 30 (with +5 books), and get your dex/wis/int to 12/10/10, total=32.  Instead of 13/9/9(Total=31).
Then, remember to add the +2 dex from reduce, increasing your dex back to a +13.

Ah, now we get to the fun part where we keep bumping by 1.

I'm trying to remember, I had a halfling over 100 core without spells, can't remember exactly how, but this one's sitting at 98 right now.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2007)

BTW, regardless of whether it's SRD, and what Wizards says, I will NEVER consider Psionics core.  


Hmm... I'm gonna have to send someone over here... The guy who taught me to twink would love this.

To quote the dark lord of the Sith : "I am but the apprentice.  HE is the master."


----------



## pawsplay (Apr 25, 2007)

Two defending weapons should not, IMO, stack. They stack with all other bonuses, but like all other bonuses, not with themselves unless specified otherwise.


----------



## UltimaGabe (Apr 25, 2007)

Wish said:
			
		

> Then you have as many allies as you can figure out how to have them reach your space take the aid another action, giving you a stackable +2 bonus to AC (assume they all hit AC 10).




If I'm not mistaken, the Aid Another action gives you a Deflection bonus to AC, does it not?


----------



## moritheil (Apr 25, 2007)

UltimaGabe said:
			
		

> If I'm not mistaken, the Aid Another action gives you a Deflection bonus to AC, does it not?




I don't think so.  There is no mention of deflection in the SRD.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2007)

The problem with the "100 allies aiding another" is that the only legal way to get it is Leadership, and the main problem is they die to a pair of fireballs or a great cleave/Whirlwind attack fighter.  Then it's back to just you. (Though on the plus side, you bought yourself a round.  Might as well have had contingent teleport).

BUT, if you wanna go like that, then read this.

[sblock=Core Infinity]
OK, it's cheap, situational, and all that, but here goes:
Create Greater Undead - Shadow.
Command Undead.
Go into a town and 1 by 1 have your shadow kill everybody, turning them into shadows under his command.  Order your shadow (Cha check) to tell all of HIS shadows to follow your orders.

Once you have 1billion shadows, have them all occupy the same space (Incorporeal) and aid another you in ANYTHING you do.  Assuming they have a 50/50 chance of getting the DC 10 check (by rolling a 10), that means that on avg, Half of them (1/2 billion) give you +2 each, for +1 billion to anything you decide to do. (Including AC)

This is based off of the original concept of the "nanobot" character, though he used millions of Diminuitive, Intelligent parasites living in his blood and constantly Aiding Another on skill checks.  
This version requires you to kill X+1 people, where X = the bonus you desire to all your skills, AC, and Attack rolls.
[/sblock]
That's why I don't like stuff like that.


----------



## Deset Gled (Apr 25, 2007)

Sejs said:
			
		

> AC 96.



Add in either Mobility on an AoO, or cover for any other attack, for an additional +4.


----------



## moritheil (Apr 25, 2007)

Though I'm not really sure I want the flame-filled past to rear its ugly head, I suppose I should make Inf's comment something more than an in-joke.  There may be some useful tricks in that thread, if you don't mind sifting through the attacks.

Consider yourselves warned about the flames in advance   .


----------



## Mistwell (Apr 25, 2007)

Still no alter self spell?  Still no polymorph spell?  Come on guys, the spells are SRD, and the monsters are SRD, and natural ACs can get really high!


----------



## gnfnrf (Apr 25, 2007)

OK, my first pass is a Svirfneblin Monk 1/Fighter 6/Duelist 10

Stats

STR 10
DEX 34 (18 base +2 racial +5 inherent +6 enhancement +3 level)
CON 10
INT 30 (18 base +5 inherent +6 enhancement +1 level)
WIS 32 (18 base +2 racial +5 inherent +6 enhancement +1 level)
CHA 10

Feats: Dodge, Mobility, Wild Talent, Psionic Dodge, Combat Expertise, others

AC and modifiers (no spells, no conditions):
10
+10 Int (Canny Defense)
+11 Wis (Monk AC)
+1 monk (Monk's Belt)
+12 Dex (Dex) 
+1 size (Small)
+4 dodge (svirfneblin)
+8 armor (bracers of armor)
+5 natural armor enhancement (Amulet of NA)
+5 deflection (Ring of Prot)
+1 insight (ioun stone)

AC 68

With conditions
+1 dodge (Dodge feat)
+1 dodge (Psionic Dodge feat)
+3 dodge (fighting defensively)
+10 dodge (elaborate parry)
+4 dodge (mobility)
+4 dodge (improved mobility)
+5 (defending weapon)
+4 cover (cover)

AC 100

With spells (cast from scrolls using UMD)
+1 size (reduce person)
+1 dex (reduce person)
+1 dodge (haste)
+4 shield (shield)
+[1]2 insight (foresight, doesn't stack with ioun stone)

AC 108

Or, by shapechanging via 20th level scroll into a balor

Dex mod becomes +10
Natural Armor +19
size changes from +2 to -1
Lose +1 dex bonus from reduce person

AC 121

--
gnfnrf


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Apr 26, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> BTW, I can increase that by TWO more.



 And I can reduce it by 10 more by pointing out that a monk's belt doesn't do what you think it does.  Oh wait, that's a different thread.


----------



## moritheil (May 26, 2007)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> Still no alter self spell?  Still no polymorph spell?  Come on guys, the spells are SRD, and the monsters are SRD, and natural ACs can get really high!




I suspect that most of us who use alter self/polymorph have long since forgotten what the good choices are within SRD limits.


----------



## StevenNeiman (May 24, 2019)

Human Psychic Warrior 19 Duelist 1
Stats: Point buy for 18 Wis (+4 Wis) and 12 Int (+1 Int), which is the only stat you need for this
relevant Powers: Force Screen(+8 Shield), Compression (+2 size, +2 Dex), Inertial Armor (+13 armor), Thicken Skin (+7 enhancement to natural)
Relevant items: 2x +5 Defending kama (2x +5 typeless), Gloves of Dexterity +6 (+3 enhancement to Dex), Periapt of Wisdom +6 (+3 enhancement to Wis), Monk's Belt (+1, and allows Wisdom to AC)
Relevant Feats: Dodge (+1 dodge), Combat Expertise (+5 dodge), Superior Expertise (+9 dodge)
Relevant external buffs: Haste (+1 dodge), Shield of Faith (+5 Deflection), Polymorph:stone giant(+11 natural, +2 Dex, -1 Size), 2x Magic Vestments on inertial armor and force screen (2x +5 Enhancement to armor rating)
Situational advantages: Improved cover (+8 cover)
Total AC: 109
I could probably do better if I spent more time thinking about it.


----------

